# GTR wide body kit



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

I tried a search and I didnt find what I was looking for so I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get a wide body GTR kit?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

alphaspeed.

email me @ [email protected]


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's more of a fender flare kit, not a true widebody kit....


Erebuni carries it.....


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

hey liu how much can you get the front and rear of the GTR kit.


----------

